# New Sinn EZM 1.1 Limited Edition



## CGSshorty

This new watch celebrates two significant events in Sinn's history - the first is the 20th year of producing Mission Timer (EZM) watches, and the second is the company's move to new production facilities in Frankfurt Am Main on September 1, 2017.

• Case diameter (mm): 43
• Case thickness (mm): 16.5
• Case lug width (mm): 22
• Weight - head only (grams): 105
• Case back: Solid
• Case finish: Matte
• Case metal: Tegimented hardened steel
• Dial color: Black
• Front crystal: Sapphire
• Tegimented: Fully
• Inert gas: Filled
• Sinn calibre: SZ-01
• Copper sulphate: Capsule
• Movement: Automatic mechanical
• Manufacturer's limited warranty: 3 years

Sinn SZ-01 calibre
Centrally mounted elapsed chronograph hand
Jump minutes function with chronograph operation
Case made in-house of Tegimented steel by Sinn's case manufacture in Glashutte, Germany
Case is matte and bead blasted to cut reflections
Dehumidifying technology enhances functional reliability and freedom from fogging
Captive pilot's bezel with minute ratcheting
Sapphire crystal glass
Water resistant to 200 meters
Low pressure resistant
Screw down crown
Sinn's D3 integrates the crown and pushers into the case removing the tube insert
Limited edition of 500 pieces

The new Sinn EZM 1.1 Limited Edition differs from the original model in the following ways:

Fully Tegimented hardened bead blasted matte stainless steel case replaces titanium
Chronograph hand precisely jumps to the next elapsed minute marker rather than continuously moving
Case diameter is 43 mm rather than 40 mm
Dial is marked SZ-01 at 9 rather than 3H
New D3 crown and pusher system for protection against dust, debris and moisture
Sinn Calibre SZ-01 has replaced the discontinued Lemania 5100
SuperLuminova is now used in place of tritium
Limited to 500 pieces:

Sinn has incorporated a black, vintage style cowhide strap, black silicone rubber strap with Tegimented buckle, strap replacement and changing tool and additional spring bars.

Your watch will arrive in a special Sinn box with the two straps. You may optionally add a fully Tegimented Sinn H-link stainless steel bracelet made for this watch to ship with your new watch for an additional payment of $410.

You would let WatchBuys know of your decision to add the bracelet once your watch arrives and you make your final payment for both the watch and the optional bracelet.

This is a limited edition watch which will first become available in September 2017. WatchBuys is now accepting reservations for this new watch.

Because of the extensive amount of work required to create the Calibre SZ-01, Sinn will produce only a small number of these watches each month and deliver them to WatchBuys as they are completed. They will fulfill orders in the order in which your reservation is received.

http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/Sinn-EZM-1-1-Limited-Edition-Non-Refundable-Deposit-23p3539.htm


----------



## prateeko

Man do I want it, but my poor wallet!!!


----------



## jberb55

Finally! (Pre)ordered


----------



## jb1776

Ordered. Always regretted selling my 3H so this proved irresistible.


----------



## longstride

Hah! Sinn are coming back to the table with a limited re-issue of the EZM1 - different enough to be a new watch but carrying many of the original watches specialized Mission Timer features. Very Cool!


----------



## StufflerMike

Hi res pics on our GWF.


----------



## longstride

Nice one Sinn!


----------



## JMann2380

Very cool


----------



## longstride

Hah! Sinn are coming back to the table with a limited re-issue of the EZM1 - different enough to be a new watch but carrying many of the original watches specialized Mission Timer features. Very Cool!

View attachment 12470955


...this new Limited edition feels like an Homage done right...as I already said all of the main features but different enough not to be a factory replica watch...

- 43mm instead of 40mm
- 22mm lugs instead of 20mm
- tegimented stainless instead of titanium
- modded Valjoux instead of Lemania
- 200M insted of 300M

....functionally many of the same features as the original but not trying to be the original. Way to go Sinn.


----------



## jberb55

Will these be individually numbered like the U1 Pro? Or will they be marked "1 of 500" similar to the 656L?

I do wish Sinn had done this in titanium, but still very excited to get this model as-is

edit: picture on Sinn's homepage shows "XXX/500" on the caseback


----------



## zetaplus93

Awesome model. A bit too big for my wrists, but sure looks nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

NICE! BUT NOT 5K..

Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75

I don't seem to like the EZM1 as much as others, I thought I might be iffy around $2k, but at almost $5k this is a definite pass for me. But I know others will enjoy it. I do feel a little it relieved Sinn is coming out with a Limited Edition this year I am not interested in.


----------



## motzbueddel

I really like it. Unfortunately, I just ordered a Speedmaster Professional and now my watch budget is used up for this year...damn, if I would have known...


----------



## harry_flashman

I just bought an EZM3, so I took a little solace in the high price... looks like a great watch, and am excited to see the SZ-01 expand into new models.


----------



## Camguy

Yeah, sure...six weeks after I blow my watch budget on an EZM 13 they come out with this! :-d But hey, I have _ two_ kidneys, right?


----------



## plarmium

5 k? Seriously? Sinn must be kidding.


----------



## dhtjr

Was seriously thinking of putting down a deposit, even though the price is really high. Always have loved that central minute timer, and the Sinn mod so it doesn't creep is fantastic. I assumed it would be 40mm like its predecessor, but when I saw 43mm, that stopped me cold. I'm sure they will sell quickly, but I just cannot go that big. I thought diameters were coming back down; guess not.


----------



## harry_flashman

motzbueddel said:


> I really like it. Unfortunately, I just ordered a Speedmaster Professional and now my watch budget is used up for this year...damn, if I would have known...


I got mine at the beginning of August - the EZM1 is very nice, but I have no regrets with the Speedy Pro! It is also a legendary watch.


----------



## ten13th

Pre-own EZM1 goes for $2k for a beaten up mystery service history to USD$5k for a well cared for one. The price of $5k isn't out of line with the market. If anything EZM1.1 release will drive up the price of EZM1.


----------



## Horoticus

Beautiful watch, and I would really love to pick one up...but I cannot buy a watch without a seconds hand. Learned the hard way. 'C'est la vie' or 'so ist das Leben,' if g=translate is accurate. 

Cheers to those who have pre-ordered and to those who will succumb to the NEED for another watch. :-! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## longstride

Is there a case back photo out yet?


----------



## ten13th

longstride said:


> Is there a case back photo out yet?


http://www.sinn.de/mobile/en/Modell/EZM_1_1.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateeko

ten13th said:


> Pre-own EZM1 goes for $2k for a beaten up mystery service history to USD$5k for a well cared for one. The price of $5k isn't out of line with the market. If anything EZM1.1 release will drive up the price of EZM1.


Just like the U1P I don't see any way one could purchase this and lose money if you change your mind and decide to sell


----------



## jberb55

ten13th said:


> Pre-own EZM1 goes for $2k for a beaten up mystery service history to USD$5k for a well cared for one. The price of $5k isn't out of line with the market. If anything EZM1.1 release will drive up the price of EZM1.


Well put... Sinn's other SZ0x-based models are all $4k-$5k+, so pricing shouldn't be a surprise. Add in the 3 year warranty, and EZM1 fans without an original have a nice alternative to buying used. Original EZM1 values won't tank; plenty of people will covet the Ti construction and smaller case.

I'll flip my 1.1 in a heartbeat if Sinn ever makes a 1.2 in Ti


----------



## ten13th

prateeko said:


> Just like the U1P I don't see any way one could purchase this and lose money if you change your mind and decide to sell


I placed a pre-order for EZM1.1 and have an U1P, so I wish what you said is true. However this type of things are impossible to predict, as there were two U1P sold in the past week below MSRP.


----------



## prateeko

ten13th said:


> prateeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the U1P I don't see any way one could purchase this and lose money if you change your mind and decide to sell
> 
> 
> 
> I placed a pre-order for EZM1.1 and have an U1P, so I wish what you said is true. However this type of things are impossible to predict, as there were two U1P sold in the past week below MSRP.
Click to expand...

Really? I thought I saw one selling for about $3,000 a few days ago. If you don't mind waiting in very confident either of those two can be sold without loss if the watches are in good condition (and since they're Tegimented that shouldn't be a problem)


----------



## plarmium

I wonder what the resell price of the U1 P has got to do with the introduction of the EZM1.1.


----------



## sticky

The heart says "yes" but the bank manager doesn't agree.


----------



## trhall

Would have loved this in Tegimented Titanium but I'm still getting one. Came late to the Sinn game and the EZM 1 is pretty much perfect. Picking this up was a no-brainer.


----------



## longstride

Thank's!


----------



## PSV

I was very pleasantly surprised when I saw the announcement this morning via my IG feedback, but the 43mm case size and the $5,000 pricetag turns me off. I can't really blame them for trying to ride the original EZM value/collectability wave but $5K for a modded 7750 from Sinn is just too rich for my taste.


----------



## jb1776

Wonder what the distribution of the 500 will be by market.


----------



## Salvo

Too much compared to Damasko dc80


----------



## ten13th

Wearing this all day and visualizing 2mm wider and a bit taller with domed crystal. Perfection!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Salvo said:


> Too much compared to Damasko dc80


So true if you want a Damasko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

PSV said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised when I saw the announcement this morning via my IG feedback, but the 43mm case size and the $5,000 pricetag turns me off. I can't really blame them for trying to ride the original EZM value/collectability wave but $5K for a modded 7750 from Sinn is just too rich for my taste.


+1


----------



## jberb55

Is there AR on the EZM1.1's sapphire? It isn't specifically mentioned on Sinn's website. Was there any on the EZM1?


----------



## ten13th

Rob of Watchbuys confirms the crystal is dual side AR coated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SnakeMan

Had I not just bought a Sinn U1000, I might have jumped at one of these ... but I'm not so sure how much I really like it without a moving seconds hand.
My U2 has a moving seconds hand and the U1000 has a small seconds hand moving on the right hand sub-dial.... whereas the EZM 1.1 is "dead" without the chronometer running.

I have had my eyes on the EZM 9 for a while and for the price of the EZM 1.1 I could buy a EZM 9 and an EZM 3 or even a EZM 10 (which looks a little busy but does have a running seconds hand).


----------



## Ar.Parask

Had it been 40mm I would be all over it. At 43mm it is too big.
I have not seen any EZM1s for sale for a long time. If one comes along at $2k I will jump on it no matter how battered it might be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egwatchfan

SnakeMan said:


> Had I not just bought a Sinn U1000, I might have jumped at one of these ... but I'm not so sure how much I really like it without a moving seconds hand.
> My U2 has a moving seconds hand and the U1000 has a small seconds hand moving on the right hand sub-dial.... whereas the EZM 1.1 is "dead" without the chronometer running.


Yeah, in fact for those who actually use these timepieces as tools, the running seconds is a great way to look at your watch and verify that it hasn't stopped! Without a running seconds hand it could have stopped and you might not notice as easily. Probably would cause the most trouble for a diver but you get the idea...

The 1.1 sure does look beautiful... wish it were a bit more affordable.


----------



## jberb55

There are over 150 Sinn watches on Watchbuys with free running seconds that are more affordable than the EZM1.1. I'm glad they introduced something different.

I'm even happier they didn't pull a SpeedyTuesday... by asking for a deposit, perspective customers can still opt-in over 24 hours after announcement


----------



## franksf

As a ezm3f owner, I can say that the bottom line is that ezm line is just plain great but 5k puts it in a category way too close to many other most prestigious brands I get that the watch itself has way more than let's say the basic ... or ... but still, it will stop folks from buying it unless they already have many .... or many ..... 
Just saying.
I think sinn should rethink their pricing until they are .... or ....brand 
Go ahead and shoot me now... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue max

It's nice enough, but nothing special to be honest. Lots of their existing technologies, rehashed and probably twice the price it needs to be. Guess they have done their research and there will be a demand, even at that price, so don't blame them for trying.


----------



## SMP_DON

Here's an idea, put out the limited 1.1 edition but put the original EZM1 back in production. I think that would make EZM1 fans happier.

Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc

I absolutely love the watch but at 43mm it's just too big for me... Money saved!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

SMP_DON said:


> Here's an idea, put out the limited 1.1 edition but put the original EZM1 back in production. I think that would make EZM1 fans happier.
> 
> Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


That would be a neat trick, since the Lemania 5100 movement has been out of production for over 10 years now.

The EZM1.1 is a nice evolution of a classic but the bigger case in steel will be considerably heavier than the original. The jumping second hand is a nice touch, but not $5K nice.

I'll be hanging on to my originals for a bit longer.


----------



## dinodays

Will skip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy_s

I think if you look at it in the context of a 're-issue' and compare to other recent re-issues such as the Pelagos, the Heuer Carrera, Skipper and the Zenith Cairelli then it stands up well - it still retains the primary design features that make the watch unique and hasn't over-egged the pudding with any additional script (except the 'SZ01' in gloss black) or fundamental changes. 

Points I notice are the slightly thicker minute hand, the small gloss script and the new D3 pusher system and the reverting to a triangular rather than trapezoid lume pip. Depth is 200m (down from the 300m EZM1 - and 100m up from the Damasko DC80). The more contentious points are the size - I find the original the perfect size for me but wouldn't consider a 3mm size up to be too outrageous - it's the size of most watches on the market at the moment I guess so fits with that aspect. Secondly the material - steel (albeit tegimented') rather than Titanium is a shame I think as the Titanium is warm, light, naturally dull and fits so well for the original - but again, this wouldn't be a deal breaker for me considering what it is/does. It keeps the classic Heuer-shaped case, lugs and they didn't go down the EZM13/Tutima M2 route and use the integrated pushers.

Competition? Well, there's the cheaper, arguably 'better' original and the coincidentally about to be released Damasko DC80; the DC80 has a totally different look to it - more Sinn U1 than EZM with it's more 'modern', flat styling, but what grates with me about it is the 'unnecessary' cross-hair on the dial, the thicker minute hashes, no needle point on the minute hand and the unmatched lume length on the second hand - not as clean and neat as the original execution nor as focused on practical purpose - the essential point for a simple 'mission timer' [which in fairness the Damasko doesn't describe itself as]. Just a tad too much cosmetic for me, but still a great watch with essentially the best chronograph display method, so kudos for that.

I'd like to see one in the flesh, and wouldn't say no to having one necessarily - I think Sinn did a fair job that at least brings the centre chronograph back into play in it's best format, if I wasn't so enamoured with the originals and wanted a new watch rather than an almost vintage one, I'd happily give it a go.


----------



## VolckerRuled

I like it, case size aside, but this will just make finding a used EZM 1 even harder


----------



## andy_s

In the 'wild' -


----------



## motzbueddel

andy_s said:


> In the 'wild' -


Okay, I hate you!  Congrats to the new watch!! Wear in good health!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeMan

Very nice! Do you have a picture with the chrono not running? I'd just like to see what the watch looks like with the seconds & minute hands in their "rest" position. 
Cheers....


----------



## SnakeMan

...


----------



## andy_s

Sorry guys - not mine -indeed credit to 'SinnCity' on UhrForum for the link/pics.


----------



## jberb55

Anyone in the US get a delivery date yet?


----------



## watchhunter72

Very nice and a faithful reinterpretation of their classic (not a carbon copy), so kudos to Sinn for that - but the price point is really beyond the pale for me.


----------



## watchhunter72

motzbueddel said:


> I really like it. Unfortunately, I just ordered a Speedmaster Professional and now my watch budget is used up for this year...damn, if I would have known...


You got it right with the Speedy Pro mate, it's the chronograph, hands down.


----------



## Chris Stark

Good looking but you lost me at 16.5mm thick.


----------



## Vural

Rubber sports strap will match more. Perfect watch


----------



## AndiS

*25 weeks.*
Now you have to wait 25 weeks to get the EZM 1.1

Here: 
Sinn-Spezialuhren


----------



## ten13th

What?!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jberb55

Maybe we're not seeing the same thing on the German site when viewing from US?


----------



## V10k

jberb55 said:


> Maybe we're not seeing the same thing on the German site when viewing from US?


I'm in the UK and there's no info about any delay/release date on the English version.

@AndiS - kindly evidence what you're saying with a screen print. Until then I'll run with what my UK dealer says i.e from mid-Oct.


----------



## tag_mclaren

looks pretty cool ...


----------



## plarmium

Meanwhile the EZM1.1 has been archived.


----------



## jb1776

Expecting delivery tomorrow from WatchBuys.


----------



## ten13th

jb1776 said:


> Expecting delivery tomorrow from WatchBuys.


Nice! What date did you placed your order?


----------



## jb1776

ten13th said:


> Nice! What date did you placed your order?


8/31. Within the hour of the announcement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

jb1776 said:


> 8/31. Within the hour of the announcement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered on the same date as you, but no news yet from WB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jb1776

ten13th said:


> I ordered on the same date as you, but no news yet from WB.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe I was a little ahead of you on the time I ordered. Hope yours comes soon!


----------



## growninc

Aug 31 here too... compulsively checking my email ; ). Pics if the opportunity arises?


----------



## ten13th

I’ll get a wrist shot for sure on Friday..... at the SF WB roadshow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1776

Given the amount of discussion about size I thought these would be interesting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1776

NATO adds bulk but not sizing bracelet at this point. Wrist is 7.5.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jberb55

I received my order confirmation from WB within a half hour of getting the announcement email on 8/31. I should get my watch tomorrow (not quick enough yesterday to make the shipping deadline)


----------



## trhall

jb1776 said:


> Given the amount of discussion about size I thought these would be interesting.


Very interesting. I'll have to try mine on when I get it. That looks like it could wear too thick for me. The side profile shot was very useful. Thank you for sharing this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1776

Here it is beside my Speedmaster "Mark 4.5", which is a Lemania 5100 based movement. It is thick and heavy so probably not for those who don't like such. With about a half-day of wrist time I am satisfied.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall

jb1776 said:


> It is thick and heavy so probably not for those who don't like such. With about a half-day of wrist time I am satisfied.


Definitely will give it a fair shake once I get it. Thanks for this more detailed post too!


----------



## jb1776

One final comparison, that is more universally relevant to folks. With a modded Seiko 7002.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveAllen

I'd miss a seconds hand for sure, and 16.5mm is pretty thick, but it's a looker for sure. At the price though, I'll keep on enjoying my U2...


----------



## enkidu

Great shots! I love the idea of the EZM1.1, but the decision to go with steel over Ti is a bafflement to me. Would it make that much of a difference in price?


----------



## DaveandStu

jb1776 said:


> NATO adds bulk but not sizing bracelet at this point. Wrist is 7.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic piece! having a EZM10 in my rotation, have you noticed that fantastic wobble the modified 7750 gets? all the best Dave


----------



## CMSgt Bo

enkidu said:


> Great shots! I love the idea of the EZM1.1, but the decision to go with steel over Ti is a bafflement to me. Would it make that much of a difference in price?


I'd wager Sinn is planning to release Titanium versions later. They gotta' keep the slow burn going.


----------



## enkidu

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'd wager Sinn is planning to release Titanium versions later. They gotta' keep the slow burn going.


Sneaky! I'd definitely be down for a Ti EZM1.1!


----------



## V10k

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'd wager Sinn is planning to release Titanium versions later. They gotta' keep the slow burn going.


Maybe I'm going against the grain here but owning an EZM1 I prefer having something heavier on my wrist that contrasts with the original to justify owning this one as well.

We can't pretend the 1.1 is original so I don't see any issue with one or two small changes.


----------



## longstride

Well, one question has certainly been answered - Sinn had no problem in selling all 500 EZM1.1's.


----------



## blue max

The only reason it was limited, was marketing. Create demand and a perceived value due to scarcity. That works to a point. If they were confident with the product, they would not have made it limited, so they now have a dilemma. How can they continue this cash cow without upsetting the original purchasers.

Guess there is likely to be another limited edition on the horizon very soon!


----------



## SMP_DON

blue max said:


> The only reason it was limited, was marketing. Create demand and a perceived value due to scarcity. That works to a point. If they were confident with the product, they would not have made it limited, so they now have a dilemma. How can they continue this cash cow without upsetting the original purchasers.
> 
> Guess there is likely to be another limited edition on the horizon very soon!


This is the new game watch companies are playing. Limited editions to justify charging more for a watch. Omega is milking it with the Speedmaster, Doxa seems to have new editions of the same watches coming out monthly, Seiko, Tudor etc etc.

Sent by Teletype using Tapatalk


----------



## egwatchfan

SMP_DON said:


> This is the new game watch companies are playing. Limited editions to justify charging more for a watch. Omega is milking it with the Speedmaster, Doxa seems to have new editions of the same watches coming out monthly, Seiko, Tudor etc etc.


Indeed. And then there is the question of what counts as "limited". Are 2000 watches limited from Omega? I probably wouldn't say so. 500 from Sinn definitely feels more limited in the true sense of the word. But it is something to think about... how many watches of a model would company X typically sell in a year? And is the "limited" edition above or below that number?


----------



## callmev

yea sinn will be on my grail list. just love the unique look


----------



## ten13th

egwatchfan said:


> Indeed. And then there is the question of what counts as "limited". Are 2000 watches limited from Omega? I probably wouldn't say so. 500 from Sinn definitely feels more limited in the true sense of the word. But it is something to think about... how many watches of a model would company X typically sell in a year? And is the "limited" edition above or below that number?


Omega has a much better brand recognition and audience. 2000 for Omega is like 20 for Sinn. 500 is really a high volume limited edition for small manufacturer like Sinn. Since preorder started more than a month ago, there are still availability from WatchBuys for EZM1.1. Compare to Omega Speedy Tuesday limited edition of 2012 units were all spoken within minutes of preorder.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## V10k

blue max said:


> Guess there is likely to be another limited edition on the horizon very soon!


The 1.1 BAPE!!! :-D


----------



## ten13th

V10k said:


> The 1.1 BAPE!!! :-D
> 
> View attachment 12580899


LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blue max

V10k said:


> The 1.1 BAPE!!! :-D
> 
> View attachment 12580899


Think there is something there, but can't quite make it out?


----------



## ten13th

Ugh... Missed the FedEx delivery by 5min, so add another 24hr to the wait.


----------



## ten13th

FedEx delivers. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

ten13th said:


> FedEx delivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice 

When did you place your pre-order? I ordered the end of September, just trying to get an idea of the wait time. Thanks


----------



## ten13th

Spunwell said:


> Very nice
> 
> When did you place your pre-order? I ordered the end of September, just trying to get an idea of the wait time. Thanks


Ordered on 8/31.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> FedEx delivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pearler Ten!!....looking forward to see how much time this one gets on the wrist..a lot is my bet...Dave


----------



## growninc

Ordered 8/31 landed 10/20. Stoked. Original is on the bracelet. Quick side-by-side for size - they read so close to me... Sorry for the blurry snaps.


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler Ten!!....looking forward to see how much time this one gets on the wrist..a lot is my bet...Dave


It will be awhile before I strap it on. Need to find the perfect strap for it. However I'll try to take some photo of it with other Sinns in collection. First impression. 43mm looks to be spot on for me, it's the same width as EZM7 and 857.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzy

Wow! ten13th, great watch


----------



## Karltimes

Congrats luv it!


Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

growninc said:


> Ordered 8/31 landed 10/20. Stoked. Original is on the bracelet. Quick side-by-side for size - they read so close to me... Sorry for the blurry snaps.


How glorious is that?! But, ugh, I ordered mine Oct 3, so who knows how long I'll have to wait and drool over other owner's 1.1 photos. Have a blast with it, that watch does truly rock--


----------



## ten13th

Can't wait any longer for the perfect strap. Luckily I had extra 22mm strap that looked okay with it. #133 is on the wrist. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Some quick thoughts after one SINNful day on the wrist. 

1. Aesthetically this watch is a smash hit. The lume is not bright white but a slightly yellowish which compliments the warm tone of Tegiment steel perfectly.
2. 43mm x 16.4mm works fine for me. It feels significantly lower than the 0.6mm would indicate compare to my 103 DIAPAL, which is 41mm x 17mm. As you know its a package, so the 43mm width balances out the height. 
3. Combination of steel case and SZ01 movement, makes a heavy watch. Good thing I didn't buy the bracelet.
4. Being one that to set my watch to the fraction of second, I was a bit disappointed I can only set the time by lining up the minute hand that has play in it. BTW, all the watches I owe have play in the minute hand. This one has similar amount of play as other Valjoux Sinns. 
5. This is THE watch to wear to see Thor : Ragnorock.
6. I have been on casual hunt for an EZM1 for the past few years. Looking at EZM1.1 on my wrist, the 40mm EZM would be on the small side. However EZM1 is 45g lighter than EZM1.1 would make my carpal tunnel wrist happy.


----------



## Spunwell

ten13th said:


> Some quick thoughts after one SINNful day on the wrist.
> 
> 1. Aesthetically this watch is a smash hit. The lume is not bright white but a slightly yellowish which compliments the warm tone of Tegiment steel perfectly.
> 2. 43mm x 16.4mm works fine for me. It feels significantly lower than the 0.6mm would indicate compare to my 103 DIAPAL, which is 41mm x 17mm. As you know its a package, so the 43mm width balances out the height.
> 3. Combination of steel case and SZ01 movement, makes a heavy watch. Good thing I didn't buy the bracelet.
> 4. Being one that to set my watch to the fraction of second, I was a bit disappointed I can only set the time by lining up the minute hand that has play in it. BTW, all the watches I owe have play in the minute hand. This one has similar amount of play as other Valjoux Sinns.
> 5. This is THE watch to wear to see Thor : Ragnorock.
> 6. I have been on casual hunt for an EZM1 for the past few years. Looking at EZM1.1 on my wrist, the 40mm EZM would be on the small side. However EZM1 is 45g lighter than EZM1.1 would make my carpal tunnel wrist happy.


Thanks for posting your impressions, one of the reasons I got on board with the 1.1 was the proportions. While 40mm is the perfect size for me a 7750 chrono is just too thick and top heavy at this diameter. It sounds like the added circumference should balance out the thickness. I'm looking forward to testing this theory........soon.


----------



## Spunwell

Spunwell said:


> Thanks for posting your impressions, one of the reasons I got on board with the 1.1 was the proportions. While 40mm is the perfect size for me a 7750 chrono is just too thick and top heavy at this diameter. It sounds like the added circumference should balance out the thickness. I'm looking forward to testing this theory........soon.


Edit: what about a 1.1 in titanium? Possibly the perfect rendition?


----------



## trhall

ten13th said:


> Some quick thoughts after one SINNful day on the wrist.


Great thoughts. Number 5 made me chuckle.

I was considering the bracelet but may avoid it as well. I also have some RSI issues so it's good to know about the weight. I do wish it was done in Titanium instead of Steel. But will hold judgement until I've tried it on.

Keep these details coming! Helps me prep for when mine comes in!


----------



## ten13th

Spunwell said:


> Edit: what about a 1.1 in titanium? Possibly the perfect rendition?


I would think so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Love the glowing airplane on the minute counter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

well....im going to lose a few unworn ones for a while and look forward to a steel encased SZO1 to contrast with my EZM10.....they look bloody great guys..Dave


----------



## zetaplus93

ten13th said:


> 5. This is THE watch to wear to see Thor : Ragnorock.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

So masochistic of me to continually check this thread before my 1.1 arrives, ugh.
That watch is beautiful ! ;-)


----------



## ten13th

It's time to Rock, Ragnorock.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KLC

This will be good for folks with larger wrists.


----------



## ten13th

With the return of EZM3 from RGM from maintenance. It is time for some quickie side by side of EZM3 and EZM1.1









Due to the perspective of 1.1 being slightly closer to the lens, the 1.1 looks much larger in this photo than the 2mm indicated in specifications. On my wrist, both look equally at home.









The chiseled straight lug for me is one of the defining design features of Sinn tool watch.


















Tegiment case of EZM1.1 is a bit warmer in color compared to the bead blast SS of EZM3.









I need an EZM2 to complete this EZM sandwich.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

German watch on Italian rubber. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

German watch on British Nylon (GasGasBones)


----------



## stockae92

Got to try on the EZM1.1 at WatchBuys road show, its every bit as awesome as I thought it would ...


----------



## rockmastermike

Looks comparable in size to the Speedmaster in the picture - how did they compare in size in real life?


----------



## stockae92

rockmastermike said:


> Looks comparable in size to the Speedmaster in the picture - how did they compare in size in real life?


The EZM 1.1 wears larger than the Speedy Pro, but its still manageable. For smaller wrist size, I have a feeling that a bracelet or leather strap would work better than the fitted rubber strap.


----------



## ten13th

Mission timer for refereeing youth soccer.




























So far I have only worn my 103Ti DIAPAL for referee duties. This is the first time EZM1.1 is on the job, below are my observations.

The center-mounted minute totalizer is an absolute godsend for quick glanceability or running game clock. The count-down timer tracks quarters for substitutions, overage time. Easily EZM1.1 wins the legibility contest.

One of the concerns I had with EZM1.1 was the weight, especially considering I'm accustomed to the lighter weight of Ti. By wearing EZM1.1 a bit tighter than I typically do avoid any fling of watch/weight when I signal calls.

Black Cordura with silver stitching strap looks smashing with EZM1.1. This particular strap is from a Hamilton. Time to find a custom strap maker that can do something similar.

Going forward EZM1.1 will be part of my referee outfit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Mission timer for refereeing youth soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have only worn my 103Ti DIAPAL for referee duties. This is the first time EZM1.1 is on the job, below are my observations.
> 
> The center-mounted minute totalizer is an absolute godsend for quick glanceability or running game clock. The count-down timer tracks quarters for substitutions, overage time. Easily EZM1.1 wins the legibility contest.
> 
> One of the concerns I had with EZM1.1 was the weight, especially considering I'm accustomed to the lighter weight of Ti. By wearing EZM1.1 a bit tighter than I typically do avoid any fling of watch/weight when I signal calls.
> 
> Black Cordura with silver stitching strap looks smashing with EZM1.1. This particular strap is from a Hamilton. Time to find a custom strap maker that can do something similar.
> 
> Going forward EZM1.1 will be part of my referee outfit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ten, im going to check out the 1.1 in Aus.......will you keep yours in steel if a TI is offered? will it be similar wear to my ezm10? thoughts mate..i respect your view on choice....Dave


----------



## ten13th

Another winning combo IMHO.


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Ten, im going to check out the 1.1 in Aus.......will you keep yours in steel if a TI is offered? will it be similar wear to my ezm10? thoughts mate..i respect your view on choice....Dave


Hi Dave,

That is an interesting question, thanks for asking. This prompted me to do a bit of research on the weight/dimensions of a few of my Sinns and some subjective wearing comfort for them. Before diving into the data and comments here is the context on how I evaluate wearability of my watches. I've RSI on both of my wrists so I'm very sensitive on how a watch wears on my wrist. Bracelet is almost a no-no for me, as the ungiving nature of metal puts pressure on the wrist. I pretty much wear straps exclusively for all my watches and I'm constantly changing the straps on my watches so I don't have the same pressure points on my wrist day in and day out.

EZM1.1 - 106g, 43mm, 16.4mm
EZM3 - 81g, 41mm, 12.3mm
856UTC - 70g, 40mm, 11mm 
U1 Pro - 113g, 44mm, 15.4mm 
UX GSG - 105g, 44mm, 13.3mm
103 A Sa B - 88g, 41mm, 17mm
103 Ti DIAPAL - 69g, 41mm, 17mm
Arktis - 90g, 41mm, 16mm
303 - 90g, 41mm, 15.5mm

Of the ones above 856UTC and EZM3 are by far the most comfortable to wear for the obvious reason of lighter weight, case dimensions, and flat bottom. These two Case diameter of my Sinns are in two classes, 40~41mm and 43~44mm. It would be false to assume the 40~41mm class are more comfortable to wear.

Contrary to conventional thinking, the 103, 203(Arktis), 303 series aren't the most comfortable watches to wear. This is due to the combination of height vs. the smaller footprint of the case. Both 103 Ti DIAPAL and 103 A Sa B have domed display back, it is not uncomfortable, but it doesn't help the watch to sit properly on my wrist. Speaking for these two, this would be a similar comparison between the EZM1.1 and the theoretical EZM1.1 Ti. For me, the wearability of 103 Ti DIAPAL and 103 A Sa B is a toss-up after the initial phase of putting on the watch. The weight difference between the two is 19g, I imagine the difference between the EZM1.1 Tegiment steel and Ti would be at least that much since its a bigger case.

Of the larger case diameter Sinns, EZM1.1, U1Pro and UX GSG. I found EZM1.1 to be the most comfortable amongst the three. So far I have not found a strap + watch combo that worked well with UX and U1 Pro that makes me forget about having a watch on my wrist. This is very interesting as all three have flat case back. Perhaps it has to do with lug to lug dimension differences? Maybe I'll take a caliper to them for lug to lug dimensions next time when I have all three out. Or maybe I'm just bias for EZM1.1.

If off the bat EZM1.1 were offered in both metals, I would go with titanium without a doubt, since in my case any weight reduction is appreciated. I really like the color of Tegiment steel and titanium case, love the warm muted silver tone compare to untreated polish or blasted SS. Given that I already have the EZM1.1 tegiment and it is working out pretty well for me, I would not acquire a Ti version as a replacement. However as an addition to the collection, most likely yes. Because EZM1.1 design and the SZ01 movement are freaking awesome.


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> That is an interesting question, thanks for asking. This prompted me to do a bit of research on the weight/dimensions of a few of my Sinns and some subjective wearing comfort for them. Before diving into the data and comments here is the context on how I evaluate wearability of my watches. I've RSI on both of my wrists so I'm very sensitive on how a watch wears on my wrist. Bracelet is almost a no-no for me, as the ungiving nature of metal puts pressure on the wrist. I pretty much wear straps exclusively for all my watches and I'm constantly changing the straps on my watches so I don't have the same pressure points on my wrist day in and day out.
> 
> EZM1.1 - 106g, 43mm, 16.4mm
> EZM3 - 81g, 41mm, 12.3mm
> 856UTC - 70g, 40mm, 11mm
> U1 Pro - 113g, 44mm, 15.4mm
> UX GSG - 105g, 44mm, 13.3mm
> 103 A Sa B - 88g, 41mm, 17mm
> 103 Ti DIAPAL - 69g, 41mm, 17mm
> Arktis - 90g, 41mm, 16mm
> 303 - 90g, 41mm, 15.5mm
> 
> Of the ones above 856UTC and EZM3 are by far the most comfortable to wear for the obvious reason of lighter weight, case dimensions, and flat bottom. These two Case diameter of my Sinns are in two classes, 40~41mm and 43~44mm. It would be false to assume the 40~41mm class are more comfortable to wear.
> 
> Contrary to conventional thinking, the 103, 203(Arktis), 303 series aren't the most comfortable watches to wear. This is due to the combination of height vs. the smaller footprint of the case. Both 103 Ti DIAPAL and 103 A Sa B have domed display back, it is not uncomfortable, but it doesn't help the watch to sit properly on my wrist. Speaking for these two, this would be a similar comparison between the EZM1.1 and the theoretical EZM1.1 Ti. For me, the wearability of 103 Ti DIAPAL and 103 A Sa B is a toss-up after the initial phase of putting on the watch. The weight difference between the two is 19g, I imagine the difference between the EZM1.1 Tegiment steel and Ti would be at least that much since its a bigger case.
> 
> Of the larger case diameter Sinns, EZM1.1, U1Pro and UX GSG. I found EZM1.1 to be the most comfortable amongst the three. So far I have not found a strap + watch combo that worked well with UX and U1 Pro that makes me forget about having a watch on my wrist. This is very interesting as all three have flat case back. Perhaps it has to do with lug to lug dimension differences? Maybe I'll take a caliper to them for lug to lug dimensions next time when I have all three out. Or maybe I'm just bias for EZM1.1.
> 
> If off the bat EZM1.1 were offered in both metals, I would go with titanium without a doubt, since in my case any weight reduction is appreciated. I really like the color of Tegiment steel and titanium case, love the warm muted silver tone compare to untreated polish or blasted SS. Given that I already have the EZM1.1 tegiment and it is working out pretty well for me, I would not acquire a Ti version as a replacement. However as an addition to the collection, most likely yes. Because EZM1.1 design and the SZ01 movement are freaking awesome.
> 
> View attachment 12668543


Hi ten, 
Thanks for taking the time to comment against your fantastic group of Sinn's. Understood now why you don't choose the bracelet option because of the weight/wear and RSI.
I have to agree with you re the SZO1 it is mesmerising and has the coolest wobble to let you know it's there. Definitely going to AD to try the 1.1, I have found that first impressions by owners are a good yardstick and it seems like the 1.1 has its place solidly locked in(particularly on the field) 
I've been looking at my smallish collection and reckon I can fit 1.1 more in!!
All the best mate..top stuff.
Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

...


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> Hi ten,
> Thanks for taking the time to comment against your fantastic group of Sinn's. Understood now why you don't choose the bracelet option because of the weight/wear and RSI.
> I have to agree with you re the SZO1 it is mesmerising and has the coolest wobble to let you know it's there. Definitely going to AD to try the 1.1, I have found that first impressions by owners are a good yardstick and it seems like the 1.1 has its place solidly locked in(particularly on the field)
> I've been looking at my smallish collection and reckon I can fit 1.1 more in!!
> All the best mate..top stuff.
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


EZM1.1 will be perfect stablemate to your EZM10. If I had an EZM10, I would not have so many Sinns. Maybe.​


----------



## DaveandStu

Thanks again ten, i get to see one next week as when i called there was not one in the country...if the size works for me i am in for 1.1!! I reckon you would enjoy a EZM10...for sure ten....all the best mate Dave


----------



## ten13th

A comparison article from Deployant. https://www.deployant.com/1-1-comparing-sinn-ezm-1-ezm-1-1/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Good article ten, i found the 5100 lemania a solid workhorse in my 156, however i kept using the EZM10 for specific timing and found it to work better with the precise minute rotation and accumulated time in hours/mins/secs and the countdown bezel click was a advantage to me as my bezel on my 156 moved on me more than a few times..in no way am i knocking the Le Mania 5100 brilliant movement..just prefer personally the SZ01 when it was released...There is a heck of a lot of stella old movements out there,just horses for courses for me..all the best Dave


----------



## bazza.

Nice watch but have to say at that price I'd take a 2nd hand Sub


----------



## Hoppyjr

ten13th said:


> A comparison article from Deployant. https://www.deployant.com/1-1-comparing-sinn-ezm-1-ezm-1-1/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a secret that Argon gas hasn't been used for some time, so one would expect the author to specify correct specs.


----------



## Samfre

Just received phone call from authorise dealer in Hong Kong, production delayed. Suppose available in November now said won't be available until end of February. Wonder what cause the delay as only 500 watches they are making.


----------



## K1M_I

Sinn seems to be quite busy, sent them my watch over 3 weeks ago, got a mail this week that they just received the watch and it will take 2-3 weeks to give a written form about the work and 4-8 weeks for warranty orders.


----------



## Hoppyjr

b


----------



## Samfre

Very nice, wish I have mine now.


----------



## DaveandStu

I saw one in the flesh over here across the pond...in regards to alignment to my eye it seemed spot on and the rotation of timing and landing on increments, plus reciprical alignment was correct all was exceptional as per my EZM 10....alas for me it was a fraction too small for my liking and was similar to my 156..so for me im on the fence now. However i dont believe there will be too many like me, its a very solid looking piece..


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Samfre

Anyone who got the watch can help me measure the LUG to LUG size of it as the picture (Simply measure from the centre of one spring bar or tube, across the watch (north to south) to the centre of the other spring bar or tube. This is your Lug-to-Lug measurement.)​As I want to order a strap for it even though I haven't receive my watch.


----------



## trhall

Mine finally came in! Haven't tried to size the rubber strap yet, but really like the feel of it.


----------



## rockmastermike

The bracelet takes it to whole other level


----------



## trhall

rockmastermike said:


> The bracelet takes it to whole other level


Yeah, that's on my list to get. Wanted to be sure the watch was a good fit for me first.

Looks great!


----------



## ATL Jack

Looks great on that nato.



Hoppyjr said:


> b


----------



## Hoppyjr

ATL Jack said:


> Looks great on that nato.


Thanks. It's a cool watch.


----------



## Chocodove

Wasn't planning on one of these at all, but found one I couldn't pass up. It will be here Wednesday and I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## ATL Jack

Chocodove said:


> Wasn't planning on one of these at all, but found one I couldn't pass up. It will be here Wednesday and I am really looking forward to it.


You must be the guy that snapped it up from rolex forums within 10 minutes of it being offered for sale. :-|


----------



## Chocodove

ATL Jack said:


> You must be the guy that snapped it up from rolex forums within 10 minutes of it being offered for sale. :-|


Nice sleuthing


----------



## dmcutter

If it was the one for $4450, I imagine it went in 10 minutes...can't believe drster sold it for such a deep discount.


----------



## Chocodove




----------



## plarmium

Samfre said:


> Anyone who got the watch can help me measure the LUG to LUG size of it as the picture (Simply measure from the centre of one spring bar or tube, across the watch (north to south) to the centre of the other spring bar or tube. This is your Lug-to-Lug measurement.)​As I want to order a strap for it even though I haven't receive my watch.
> View attachment 12700685


You are asking for the sprinbar to springbar distance? This is approx. 45.5 mm.


----------



## plarmium

Hoppyjr said:


>


Ed, where did you source that Nato?


----------



## jb1776

I may have been the first to post their 1.1 up on this thread, but I am also the first to mail it back to Germany for repair. After a little over a month of on and off wear the chrono developed a problem. Back to WatchBuys, back to Germany. Supposedly it is going to be back, to me soon, I returned it a month or so ago. Loved it while it was working.

It started to not move the minute register forward consistently. It would work, then stop, then start and so on.


----------



## ten13th

jb1776 said:


> I may have been the first to post their 1.1 up on this thread, but I am also the first to mail it back to Germany for repair. After a little over a month of on and off wear the chrono developed a problem. Back to WatchBuys, back to Germany. Supposedly it is going to be back, to me soon, I returned it a month or so ago. Loved it while it was working.
> 
> It started to not move the minute register forward consistently. It would work, then stop, then start and so on.


Good to know that. Mine chrono worked well when I used it for timing couple soccer games. However it went back for dial printing misalignment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beedoo

jb1776 said:


> I may have been the first to post their 1.1 up on this thread, but I am also the first to mail it back to Germany for repair. After a little over a month of on and off wear the chrono developed a problem. Back to WatchBuys, back to Germany. Supposedly it is going to be back, to me soon, I returned it a month or so ago. Loved it while it was working.
> 
> It started to not move the minute register forward consistently. It would work, then stop, then start and so on.


I had the exact same problem with mine. Hence my EZM 1.1 is also back in Frankfurt right now. Hope they can fix this "bug" fast and permanently...! :-(


----------



## ten13th

Beedoo said:


> I had the exact same problem with mine. Hence my EZM 1.1 is also back in Frankfurt right now. Hope they can fix this "bug" fast and permanently...! :-(


It's great that Sinn is taking care of all these issues. However it is shocking and disappointing to have many of us experience QC issues on this much celebrated commemorative piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jb1776

I agree that I am amazed to hear that issues are common. I hope they focus on getting our watches right, and getting this fixed for those who are yet to get theirs. For a flagship piece they really ought to be more particular.

That said my EZM 1 didn't exactly have the bezel insert fitted correctly, nor does my EZM 2... Oh, and the date function on the EZM 2 doesn't work some days of the month, and... Still love Sinn, but given the 1.1's price point you really expected that the bugs that were in older watches might have been taken care of.


----------



## Chocodove

Sorry to hear of these issues. I'm loving mine so far.


----------



## ten13th

Chocodove said:


> Sorry to hear of these issues. I'm loving mine so far.


From this photo, it looks like your dial indices printing is misaligned like mine. Compare the spacing of indices 34 to 35 vs 35 to 36, and 29 to 30 vs 30 to 31.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoppyjr

plarmium said:


> Ed, where did you source that Nato?


That's a Maratac 2-ring Zulu strap with low-lite hardware (black). It's available from CountyComm.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Within our relatively small watch-forum community I suspect we have the large percentage of delivered 1.1’s. With this said, we’ve heard pf 3-4 dial misprints and two chrono hand issues. While 100% perfect would be ideal, this doesn’t seem terrible to me. At least not yet.


----------



## longstride

True Hoppyjr - many would likely subscribe to this Forum.....meantime I'm enjoying my original just as much as when I first bought it 5 years ago...


----------



## ATL Jack

I joined the club.


----------



## rockmastermike

ATL Jack said:


> I joined the club.


congratulations - looks great


----------



## ccm123

Very nice.


----------



## soyanarchisto

I just recently became aware of the 1.1 and in my obsession over it, happened across this thread and site. According to Sinn, these are all sold but according to someone I spoke to at Watchbuys, they are supposed to be getting more. Anyone know the true word on this? I want one BAD!


----------



## rockmastermike

1,000 years from now, humans will be remembered for 3 things:

1) the printing press
2) blues music
3) Sinn EZM 1.1

Honorable mention to the Magna Carta, but EZM1.1 beat it out for #3


----------



## harry_flashman

ATL Jack said:


> I joined the club.


Sinn and the Lamy 2000 are a perfect pairing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

soyanarchisto said:


> I just recently became aware of the 1.1 and in my obsession over it, happened across this thread and site. According to Sinn, these are all sold but according to someone I spoke to at Watchbuys, they are supposed to be getting more. Anyone know the true word on this? I want one BAD!


WatchBuys gets a very large allocation of desirable Sinn watches relative to other distributors. The 1.1 is probably "sold out" as far as Sinn is concerned, but WatchBuys still hasn't sold their entire allocation.
Just a guess.


----------



## Cabinetman

I got the email today that my 1.1 is ready to ship. I paid the tab and should have it tomorrow. I ordered mine on September 17th.


----------



## ATL Jack

harry_flashman said:


> Sinn and the Lamy 2000 are a perfect pairing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew someone would make the connection.


----------



## harry_flashman

ATL Jack said:


> I knew someone would make the connection.


A great pairing of my own...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ParkinNJ

Finally received my EZM 1.1 and bracelet over the weekend. Wears nicely on the bracelet and the overall lug-to-lug length and case size feels right on my 7 in wrist. 
The chrono's 60 min counter works flawlessly and is highly legible. My only quibble is the bezel appears ever so slightly misaligned counter-clockwise but it's not that noticeable unless you have OCD (like me). ;-)


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## gr8sw

father & son reunion :-!


----------



## beitau

gr8sw said:


> father & son reunion :-!
> 
> View attachment 12777587


/
Congrats, Anyone knows are the bracelet same as U1 using?


----------



## ten13th

beitau said:


> /
> Congrats, Anyone knows are the bracelet same as U1 using?


The end pieces are different.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CGSshorty

beitau said:


> /
> Congrats, Anyone knows are the bracelet same as U1 using?


The Tegimented U-series bracelet will work if you buy the correct end links for the 1.1. 
According to Sinn, the finish of the 1.1 may be ever so slightly different than the U finish.


----------



## sun_devil

Mine just shipped! Can't wait


----------



## plarmium

Any of the 22 mm H-link bracelets can be mounted to the EZM1.1. But dedicated end links (approx. 25,- € each) will make the combination look perfect.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

sun_devil said:


> Mine just shipped! Can't wait


Wondering when you ordered your 1.1, SD? (Wondering where I am in the queue)
Thanks


----------



## sun_devil

Watch Free Fall said:


> Wondering when you ordered your 1.1, SD? (Wondering where I am in the queue)
> Thanks


September 17. The watch was shipped on Tuesday and actually arrived today, but I missed the Fedex driver...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

sun_devil said:


> September 17. The watch was shipped on Tuesday and actually arrived today, but I missed the Fedex driver...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, I hate it when that happens - knowing you were so close to getting it and now you have to wait another day!


----------



## Watch Free Fall

sun_devil said:


> September 17. The watch was shipped on Tuesday and actually arrived today, but I missed the Fedex driver...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No! ~4 months of waiting probably doesn't make another day of waiting easier. b-)

I wonder: you ordered yours ~2 weeks before mine, I wonder if mine will arrive in ~2 weeks. Wait-list watches: the pain of waiting likely results in greater pleasure when it finally arrives.


----------



## rellybelly

had one in my cart yesterday, slept on it, now they're all gone from Watchbuys...

Curious to see how the lume strength/duration is


----------



## DVC

Pulled the trigger on one yesterday...I must have gotten one of the last ones!


----------



## americanloko

Had the chance to try this one on at the Watchbuys event in Irvine back in Nov. What a unique watch! It’s a big boy at 43mm, but felt manageable.


----------



## beitau

May I know where to get those dedicated end links?


plarmium said:


> Any of the 22 mm H-link bracelets can be mounted to the EZM1.1. But dedicated end links (approx. 25,- € each) will make the combination look perfect.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## ten13th

beitau said:


> May I know where to get those dedicated end links?


Your AD.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J Crew

Gorgeous!


----------



## V10k

AndiS said:


> *25 weeks.*
> Now you have to wait 25 weeks to get the EZM 1.1 [posted Sep 14 2017]
> 
> Here:
> Sinn-Spezialuhren


I knew you were wrong. Mine's just arrived ;-)


----------



## Spunwell

V10k said:


> I knew you were wrong. Mine's just arrived ;-)


Lucky you, I'm going on 28 weeks and still nothing.


----------



## V10k

Spunwell said:


> Lucky you, I'm going on 28 weeks and still nothing.


I'm surprised, I thought you guys in the US were first in the queue.


----------



## btstein

Spunwell said:


> Lucky you, I'm going on 28 weeks and still nothing.


It's annoying to see stock in Europe and still be waiting in the US. Anyway, ordered mine 10/1/2017 ... got the email this morning and hope to see it tomorrow. So 30 weeks is the new standard?

Good luck!


----------



## V10k

btstein said:


> So 30 weeks is the new standard?


I would say not, it's more likely Sinn has been completely overwhelmed by the demand for this limited edition model.

Mine's coming on Monday


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Me too, ordered mine 10/4/2017. Hopefully a pile of people get a problem-free 1.1 next week.


----------



## Spunwell

I got the email Friday, should see mine Monday


----------



## DaveandStu

Spunwell said:


> I got the email Friday, should see mine Monday


Rock and roll Spun!! Looking forward to seeing the pics and hearing your thoughts mate..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5thape

Watch Free Fall said:


> Me too, ordered mine 10/4/2017. Hopefully a pile of people get a problem-free 1.1 next week.


Mine's coming tomorrow. Did you get yours today? Happy with it?


----------



## Watch Free Fall

5thape said:


> Watch Free Fall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, ordered mine 10/4/2017. Hopefully a pile of people get a problem-free 1.1 next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's coming tomorrow. Did you get yours today? Happy with it?
Click to expand...

Very happy, very surreal to own one after so many years of longing for an EZM1 and then waiting the 7 months for this 1.1 to arrive.

My pip is off center and bezel insert will have to be replaced, but movement, dial, chrono minute and seconds alignment and reset position are good.

Happy with yours?


----------



## ten13th

... wrong thread.


----------



## jberb55

...


----------



## ten13th

I just realized that I posted my saga update in the wrong EZM1.1 thread. I’ll go ahead and move it. 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## stockae92

My initial thought about the EZM 1.1 is quite positive so far.

Case size is good. It wears smaller than the U1 and bigger than EZM 2 and 3). I think its a good proportion. The date window is out of the way nicely, which I like. In less than ideal lighting, I would really have to try to read the date. To be honest, I would not cry if Sinn didn't put the date window there at all. 

The button action is typical of cam actuated chronograph. Action is positive, but not as smooth as column wheel chronograph. So far the chronograph works as advertised, and reset correctly. I used it at least once a day. When it reaches 60 min, it just keep going, which I like. I can kinda make out the "1 hr 30 something min" relatively easily. Or use the rotating bezel to mark the hr hand position and count up for a few hours.

The hr and min hands are very easy to read. You can tell the time easily even when the chronograph is running. And reading the chronograph hands with the central minute hand is easy for my old pair of the eyes as well. One thing though. Sometimes the countdown bezel would throw me off, like when the chronograph minute hand lands on 35 min mark on the dial, but the number on the bezel said 25 ... that just took my brain a little bit to adjust to. 

Another thing about the chronograph hands is that, they are at the top and bottom of the stack of hands respectively and they can't be further apart. i.e. The min hand is closest to the dial and sec hand is closest to the crystal. I would much prefer the look if they are closer together. But I am sure the limitation of the construction of a modified movement.

The lume is very good. I think its one of the best I have seen from Sinn. Bezel action is good with no play.

Its a good watch, that's all I'm sayin'.


----------



## DVC

#459 checking in...

I'm used to wearing larger watches lately (e.g. 47mm U212 SDR), but I think the 43mm size of this EZM is actually my sweet spot. I anticipate this being my daily for the foreseeable future...love this watch!

I really like the OEM leather strap, but I just pulled the trigger on a couple new GGB straps.


----------



## ATL Jack

DVC said:


> #459 checking in...
> 
> I'm used to wearing larger watches lately (e.g. 47mm U212 SDR), but I think the 43mm size of this EZM is actually my sweet spot. I anticipate this being my daily for the foreseeable future...love this watch!
> 
> I really like the OEM leather strap, but I just pulled the trigger on a couple new GGB straps.


Nice! Definitely post pictures of the GGB straps when you get them.


----------



## ATL Jack

Deleted double post


----------



## deediver

A number of posters have mentioned that no seconds hand is a deal breaker. Although I really like the blacked out second hand, like on the U1000, it wouldn’t be a deal breaker for me. The clean dial with no sub dials with date window placed between the 3 and 4 hour markers with red numbers makes for a really unique minimalist chronograph.

I can’t pick one up now, but maybe in the future if they re-issue, or in the used market.


----------



## DVC

deediver said:


> A number of posters have mentioned that no seconds hand is a deal breaker. Although I really like the blacked out second hand, like on the U1000, it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. The clean dial with no sub dials with date window placed between the 3 and 4 hour markers with red numbers makes for a really unique minimalist chronograph.


A blacked-out second hand is cool, but I've come to get used to the lack of any second hand. At first I thought I'd always wish it were there, but at this point I prefer it how it is, and think a second hand of any sort would somewhat undermine the minimalist aesthetic. This watch has everything I want (well, except for a flyback) and nothing I don't!


----------



## 5277

My EZM 1.1 says hello


----------



## duc

Mine will be saying hello by mid week. 

In case no one mentioned it, Watchbuys has them listed right now. They have one less available than they had this morning.


----------



## prullo

My son and I have been lusting after this one for a while. I was delighted to see it was available for sale yesterday.
I am going to surprise him with it tomorrow (if he doesn't see this posting first).
Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## duc

Good things happen to those who wait. Mine arrived yesterday. Between hiding it from my wife and sneaking glances whenever I can unobtrusively do so, I'm a wreck. I'm happy to report alignment is fine and there are no obvious anomalies. I don't expect any. This has taken first place in the "Which watch to choose" ordeal I go through each day. When I can work in peace, I'll have a go at the rubber strap. At first blush it seems like it will be a chore to reinstall it. The bracelets are not available at this time, but when they are, that's what I'll be wearing it most of the time (I believe). In the meantime, the Toxic Nato is a fair choice:


----------



## OedipusFlex

So this is disappointing- I hopped on the last time they were in stock in February, received unit 42x early March and have been wearing it at least once daily while either commuting or after work (and straight through the weekend). 

Everything was going great until I noticed this morning that my chronograph minutes hand is now jumping to the first hash mark upon immediately starting the chronograph from zero. After that, everything moves normally, but this means the totalizer is one minute ahead for the duration timing. It's a really small detail that is driving me nuts, as it might indicate a larger mechanical problem. I plan on running the whole thing now for a full hour, hoping that the minutes (airplane) chrono hand passing through zero fully will reset the whole thing, but otherwise, I fear the unit might have to go back under warranty after one month of use.

Anyone in their infinite knowledge have thoughts or similar experience? I know aesthetic QC issues with this model have been raised with the past, but have heard only vague complaints about the movement. Will send watchbuys and email this afternoon if it doesn't fix itself.


----------



## A Huebner

ten13th said:


> Mission timer for refereeing youth soccer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have only worn my 103Ti DIAPAL for referee duties. This is the first time EZM1.1 is on the job, below are my observations.
> 
> The center-mounted minute totalizer is an absolute godsend for quick glanceability or running game clock. The count-down timer tracks quarters for substitutions, overage time. Easily EZM1.1 wins the legibility contest.
> 
> One of the concerns I had with EZM1.1 was the weight, especially considering I'm accustomed to the lighter weight of Ti. By wearing EZM1.1 a bit tighter than I typically do avoid any fling of watch/weight when I signal calls.
> 
> Black Cordura with silver stitching strap looks smashing with EZM1.1. This particular strap is from a Hamilton. Time to find a custom strap maker that can do something similar.
> 
> Going forward EZM1.1 will be part of my referee outfit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best soccer timer ever. So easy to read remaining time and time elapsed. Makes the functionality of the Speedy seem useless.


----------

